# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Half-Dreaming, Half-Awake Sleep Paralysis?

## Noodles

Is it possible that, you awaken during sleep paralysis, but your mind is still asleep to the point where you could call out for stuff and move stuff in your mind, like your still in a dream? Like this morning I awoke during sleep paralysis couldn't move or anything. It felt as though my head was separated from my body. Somehow though, I could move my head in front of me yet I could still look at it from where my eyes were before. Now that I think about it sounds like they were nonphysical hands, maybe an OBE was starting?

Also, as I woke up from that, I was instantly back in it (false awakening?), this time I could hear my parents talking, again I couldn't move but I somehow called my dad for help. Let me tell you that was a bad idea lol...

EDIT: I should say more about what happened before this, because I was dreaming, that if I went to bed and focused on the timer on my arm, as it counted down I would instantly go into sleep paralysis, I did this multiple times in the dream and thought I had found the perfect WILD technique. So yeah, the dream involved me going in an out of sleep paralysis, but because they were all in different positions, except the last 2 (The ones I described above). I think those were the only real ones.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

I haven't WILDed myself, but it sounds like you're getting very, very close to a successful WILD...I think it's described as the phase where you have to "get up out of" your sleep paralysis and into your dream, but I messed up on this part last night and need to master it.

----------


## Noodles

> I haven't WILDed myself, but it sounds like you're getting very, very close to a successful WILD...I think it's described as the phase where you have to "get up out of" your sleep paralysis and into your dream, but I messed up on this part last night and need to master it.



I wasn't WILDing.

----------


## Awakening

Today I woke up in some sort of dream/wake-state, but I was able to move. My hands were tingling because they were under my head, I still felt a kind of my dream body, but it faded quickly, although I tried my best to keep dreaming. The sad part is that I was having sex, and suddenly dream fades away :[. I think it was my first lucid btw.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I wasn't WILDing.



Oh my bad, I thought because of sleep paralysis etc that it was.  :Eek:

----------


## Noodles

> Oh my bad, I thought because of sleep paralysis etc that it was.



Well you don't only get sleep paralysis from WILDing, it happens every night, your just not aware, its possible to wake up during it though, which is what happened. I posted it in this category because people who WILD know more about sleep paralysis so.

----------

